# Magenta



## keto

My buddy has a Magenta acoustic. D size/shape body, adjustable bridge, back and sides appear to be maple, top appears spruce. Has a label inside saying 'Hand Made'. He says it was his dad's, looks to be 70's vintage - that's a guess.

The bridge has bellied up, so the action is quite high but not unplayable. The adjustable bridge appears to have been monkeyed with, screws may be stripped. Dings and dents here and there, I have no illusions that it's worth much $$$

It's actually a really nice sounding guitar, bright as you would expect with maple, not much for overtones, projects very well.

Anyone know about the origin of these?


----------



## keeperofthegood

Hmm

Not a lot with google. A 6 page document that is password protected http://www.vintaxe.com/catalogs_japanese_magenta.htm (ah, went looking, they are a subscriber blah blah blah) , a forum comment that these were made in Japan and that the Ahed company was Canadian and they made amp's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahed


----------



## subarudrew

I'm half tempted to sign up for the subscription to find out about that guitar. $10 isn't overly expensive for the price of curiosity.
Thanks for the current info. It's been quite helpful.


----------



## shoretyus

I have seen a couple in my travels. Cheap guitars prone to the failures that you have found. What wood are the back and sides made of? That may be why it as not as bright. A solid bridge would add some sound. 

A good guitar to practice repairs on.


----------



## keto

keto said:


> ....... D size/shape body, adjustable bridge, *back and sides appear to be maple, top appears spruce.* Has a label inside saying 'Hand Made'. He says it was his dad's, looks to be 70's vintage - that's a guess.
> 
> It's actually a really nice sounding guitar,* bright as you would expect with maple*, not much for overtones, projects very well.


:rockon2::wave:


----------



## Josh_magenta

I have one of these. It's prob 40-50 years old. I'll post a pic. It's plays nice. It was my grandfathers


----------

